# Magic



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Anybody dig magic shows?
I saw Lance Burton's show in Vegas a few years back. Awesome.
Criss Angel has a new tv series on A&E called MIND FREAK. It's pretty friggin' crazy. Check it out if you get the chance.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

_I haven't had a chance to watch it yet, but I would like to. I think magic shows can be pretty cool .. I love when they have the behind the magic shows. It's nice to see how some of the tricks are created  I will have to look for it and watch it._


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I want to see him live. I used to watch him on Johnny Carson years ago (Carson gave him his national TV start), and thought he was pretty incredible.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

_Have you guys heard of or seen David Blaine? He obviously isn't on the same level but he isn't to bad._


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Mindfreak was okay, but it's too much of a "reality" show. I just wanna see the friggin' magic, already!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I used to really be into magic. David Copperfield was the one that really turned me on to it. I'm not as into it now, but I do always look for cool tricks that can be used for halloween. 

Kitten, those "behind the magic" shows were great... accept for magicians. It pissed me off that one moron was going to ruin it for the rest of the magicians, just to get rich from his tv show. I just thought that it ruined some of the fun of people wondering how they did it. But on the bright side, it did forse magicians to come up with new, better illusions.

mike


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

RAXL said:


> Anybody dig magic shows?


You mean like the November 2000 and 2004 U.S. Presidential elections?


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Doctorthingit said:


> You mean like the November 2000 and 2004 U.S. Presidential elections?


haha

When you think about it, magic and haunted houses are very similar. They both use the concepts of missdirection, the black art, distractions, etc. I did come up with an illusion for a haunted house that would be used as a distraction. So they can be intertwined.

mike


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

What was the problem with the elections? The better man won. Both times.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

mikeq91 said:


> They both use the concepts of missdirection, the black art, distractions, etc.


You're talking about George W, right?


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

RAXL said:


> What was the problem with the elections?


Is that a joke? A magic-like joke, in keeping with the theme of the post? Because surely you're not insane enough to believe that statement. Just open your eyes, it's not hard to see. Unless you're blinded by a fair-weather, quasi patriotism. I love America too, I'm not going anywere. But that doesn't mean I don't question our 'fearless leader'.

You MUST be joking.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Please discontinue the political debate right here. This thread is starting to veer way off course, and I don't feel like a Halloween forum is really the right place to engage in such heated debates. I direct you to the Forum Rules for more on this.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I forgot about that. I guess a good reason to keep that rule in effect is really the fact there is a lot of confusion regarding what each party stands for.

A good reason to enforce it would be that I don't have a thing to say about magic. Great song by ELO though. "Strange Magic", I think it's called. Beautiful song, actually.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Back on the magic track, watched David Blaine's special the other night. This guy is just plain weird. 
Who in their right mind says "I'm gonna take a camera in the jungle, and do magic for primatives."? 
Weird.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah, that guy seems pretty weird. I saw his tv show a few years ago and he just freaked me out. But I guess its just part of his act to have a wierd personality. It certainly helps him stand out from other magicians.

mike


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

RAXL said:


> Back on the magic track, watched David Blaine's special the other night. This guy is just plain weird.
> Who in their right mind says "I'm gonna take a camera in the jungle, and do magic for primatives."?
> Weird.


You dare question a man who can levitate? What other bizarre powers does he posess?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Bah. 
Criss Angel's levitation kicks David Blaines right out the window. 
But seriously. The guy goes to the rain forest and does magic for primative savages!   WTF?!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

_Aww .. lol .. I missed that one!! The monkeys must of been "amazed". Oooo ..  _


----------

